# Thinking About Homeschooling



## dmarie (Jan 1, 2006)

My daughter has began thinking about the possibility of homeschooling. I just bought her "Homeschooling for Dummies"--not a very complimentary title of course but it does answer many of the questions she has! My oldest grandson is 3 now. Any suggestions, input as to your experiences would be VERY much appreciated!! It all is a bit overwhelming just starting out! 
And as a grammy I want to know too!!!!
Thanks!!! Donna


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

It is easy at 3. If she has taught him to walk, talk, and his ABC's she can teach him his numbers and colors. She can teach him how to write his name. Tell her to just teach him the basics for now, and the rest will follow.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Where does she live? I'd have her check to see if there is any homeschool conference in your area or nearby enough to travel to (I live in NY and go to the PA one because it's only 4 hours away as opposed to the 8 hours for the NY one). They have a ton of information there, you can see the curricula up close and personal and speak to many people about the different choices. Usually there are speakers too and it's just such a great time of learning and getting encouraged. Since she's got time, I'd really recommend going this way. Around here, all the conferences are in the spring.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Find Homeschool support groups in your area and play groups and join them to play. You will meet people and have a chance to ask questions. Read a lot too. Good luck


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

There is no greater purpose for a human being to have than that of raising and educating their own children. 

It is overwhelming to start out, but there's a lot of support ... more support than there was when we started out years ago. I've never regretted our decision to homeschool a single instant and I'm sure my sons don't either. 

You're going to hear, in your research, a lot about how homeschooling doesn't prepare children for the real world. If that real world includes marching between classes and responding to bells and asking for permission to go to the bathrom, then it probably doesn't prepare them. However, I don't believe that the purpose of education is to prepare children for the workplace.

The purpose of education is passing down your ideals to your own offspring, like a meme. 

For young sons, the purpose of education is to make them into men. If the world isn't ready for true men, and would rather have authority-conditioned lapdogs, then those true men are going to have trouble. However many true men have trouble today, and the struggle is what is important. 

I would rather send my sons into the world properly educated and being of independent will and spirit and see them impoverished, then to see them prosper financially while being broken in spirit and bereft of independence.


----------

